# Hopper/Dancer Build-Off 2012



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

It's 2/21/2012. 4/12/2012 two months from now will conclude our buildoff and all cars should be done. This will be a VERY easy buildoff! Post your new kit wit pics, a lil progress if you want, and of course finished pics. Pics or Video of it WORKING is a very nice addition but All I can take is blurry pics swangin, so till I figure out video it'll be that! NO WEIGHT. NO DIECASTS. NO GOOFY CLOTHES HANGER U-bars! If it sticks out over, under or anywhere out of you car unless its all the way down in the rear and isn't sticking too much out the back window. Thanks to all that are participating and Happy modeling!



So far:
Lowridingmike:62 IMPALA HOPPER & 63 IMPALA DANCER
Hoppinmadness:Monte Carlo Dancer
Oj Hydraulics:????
Met8to:94 Impala SS hopper & S-10 Bed Dancer
Art2Roll:'63 Impala and a Silverado!
Are on deck so far!!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Progress pics wen i get done wit rear set up


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

im in but ill b doing two 1 hopper my 94 impala ss n my s10 will b the BED dance with hydro suspension


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Start posting pics!!!!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBl6nId6YLU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

no piks until i get a fone ill try video if my dad lets me use his lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Aight, I ordered my stuff from Freaky Tiki so hopefully it'll be here soon enough, I got a trey I'll be doing, unsure of the color however "Luxury Tax" and my 62 Catalina are such beautiful cars to me I'm REALLY thinking of organic green over gold or mystic emerald over gold with gold bmf. It'll be on Chrome MC's, 2 motors, old school u-bar setup. Prolly do a "tingos style" interior too. with an amt tub and either a moon roof or chop the top. Still undecided on running skirts but I sorta want to, and really don't have a clue on an interior scheme. Only other alternative I'd consider is purple with blue patterns and fade or something? Maybe green with blue fade? Already got a 64 drop thats teal with a blue fade and blue patterns? What ya'll think would look good?hno::twak::loco::biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Met8to said:


> im in but ill b doing two 1 hopper my 94 impala ss n my s10 will b the BED dance with hydro suspension


Boy did I consider doing one, I even found my old rack, I just can't find a s dime locally and really don't even wanna look on e-bay. after shipping prolly be a $30 $35 model before it gets to my door at least. would prolly have to be a 50 p/u. they're a dime a dozen.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> Boy did I consider doing one, I even found my old rack, I just can't find a s dime locally and really don't even wanna look on e-bay. after shipping prolly be a $30 $35 model before it gets to my door at least. would prolly have to be a 50 p/u. they're a dime a dozen.


Update! I just ordered more supplies to build a dancer (the hoppin hydros 4 motor prewired kit) so it's already got that [email protected] circuit board where I can't run interior even if I wanted to so... Here's my choices!

I can build my setitoff 62 as a hopper with interior, and do the trey as a straight dancer w/ some detail on the body? I think that's what I'm gonna do!

Over $200 in on this build off already and I have no parts or nothing to show for it. Just a painted 62 body and some rims. lol


































































































































*EVERYTHING PICUTURED I'VE EITHER GOT FROM THE HOBBY SHOP ACRSS THE STREET OR IS IN THE MAIL ON THE WAY! WHEN EVERYTHING IS HERE i'LL TAKE A PIC EVERYTHING TOGETHER UNSTARTED (EXCEPT MY 62 IS ALREADY PAINTED GM BRIGHT AQUA METALLIC), THEN i'LL START PROGRESS. NOT DOING ANYTHING ELSE TIL IT'S ALL HERE! WHAT COLOR(S) IS THE 63 GOING???*


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Ok im in guys I couldnt resist. Got my 63 impala. Started the paint and undercarrige but still gots alot to go and I got a silverado a couple servos and some control rod and cable set. Stll need five more servos for the truck. Bed dancer and hydros too. Ill post pictures later tonight.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I know too fun to pass up right? However it's 4:15 p.m. eastern standard time and still no packages.. If nothings here 2ma it won't be I suppose. And I don't think they deliver Saturday? I've never gotten a package on a Saturday before


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Alright here's how I'm starting. Painted 63 and flaked top. Was pinstriped but decided I wanted to redo. Got 2 servos installed, still got to modify 1 and install. That's how it sits so far.








Brand new silverado just picked up yesterday. Got 2 servos so far still need 5. Got some tubing and wire for bed lift and some new sheet styrene 0.5 mm and 1.5 that I will use for racks. Still need to buy some hinges or make my own.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Very Great start! Looking good! Still waiting, no mail yet. Never had my hands completely tied behind my back waiting on a whole build before. Usually it's only a part or two I'm waiting on and can start. Went to Carl Casper Auto Show last night, when I got back I sanded my 62's hood back down (had a lil oil under the paint and with the aqua being a metallic you could DEFINATELY tell!), got my interior trees all together ready to paint (was gonna paint everything but I passed out:420. Did get most the foil work on the body it's self done. Still gotta foil interior trim, headlight covers, put side decals on, and hang chrome. No belly, motor, or undies on this one or the trey this timearound so as if I already didn't have enough impala surplus parts, I'll have almost a whole '62 and a trey as far as motor, belly and even guts on the trey go. I dunno what I'mm so with it all... If I can find an impala body, just the body, I can build a nice little 62-64. Don't even need chrome or lights, just a body w/ all the panels (hood/trunk)


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Dammit man I cant get this cast off my hands foe 2weeks!!!! I want in tho, lookin great homies!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

oh damn it's gonna get retarded in this thread


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

THe more the merrier Luxman, and we'd love to have ya building with us! I've seen your work, everybody here so far seems amazingly talented except me. lol Mines all box stock crap.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

so tempted to get off in this one...but i know i wouldnt finish it in time


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

BRAVO said:


> so tempted to get off in this one...but i know i wouldnt finish it in time


Yea you could. And if you didn't so what. It's just plastic? You had fun trying is what matters. Its two months!

Plus Uh OH! My $hit just camein the mail! Can't wait to put it together.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

My '62 Impala "Set it off" half foiled looking good...








Fresh '62 on thing done is a lil paint and foil.







My trey fresh out the box








These m.c.'s where on sale w/ the fat white blems, since it's a dancer I thought it be cool.







Nothing against wiring up something homemade, servos, or any of that cool $hit but this time it was just as cheap to buy it built so that's what I did.







Charging fresh battery 4-5 hrs next to my lensometer.







Thanks to Happy hobbies for the nice deal.







As well as Freakey Tiki (hoppin hydros) their cusomer service is excellant!







No more glasses, it's 4:00, ya'll ain't alkin bout nothin, I'm outta here! lol


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Just put dem $Hits together, strung em up for mock up and to test the juice. Both are PERFECT! Couldn't be happier. Now tim to go to the carshow. Deueces til either 2 ma or Monday!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

BOTH CARS ARE PAINTED. WORKING ON HAVING BOTH FOILED AND FINAL CLEARED BY THE END OF THE DAY. i WON'T HAVE THE DEUCES INTERIOR DONE TIL i REPOSITIONG THE JUICE WHICH i WANNA GET DONE TODAY ALSO. hOPEFULLY BY 7 WHEN THE DAYS DONE I'LL HAVE PICS OF BOTH PAINTED, FOILED AND CLEARED, AND THE DEUCE WITH INTERIOR MOCKED UP AND JUICE HIDDEN. RIGHT NOW I'M CHARGING THIS NEW BATTERY. I CHARGED IT 4-5 HRS LIKE YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO WHEN YOU FIRST GET EM, WORKED FINE, DRAINED IT A LIL SWANGING *ALL* OF MY HOPPERS JUST SEEING HOW MUCH @SS EACH CAR HAD OFF THE NEW POWER SUPPLY SO i WENT TO CHARGE IT OVERNIGHT AND I DUNNO, SEEMS NOT BE HOLDING AS STRONG OF A CHARGE OR LIKE IT'S WEAKER. lIKE i CAN HIT A CAR 10 LICKS AND IT FEELS DEAD AGAIN? WE'LL BREAK OUT THE VOLT-O-METER AND CHECK OUT WTF IS GOING ON IN THERE.. OTHER THAN THAT, BUILDS ARE GOING GOOD LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Heres a few flics. I ain't forgot, just busy as hell..








My six-trey half gold foiled, almost done. I went with neither of the original colors for this car. Instead, testors one shot rootbeer!







The deuce lays low







REar lock up isn't too stupid (no visible u-bar w/ interior in) plus I got the foil and some chrome and detail done. Needs k/o's interior and glass and will be bout done..







Never can get a pic swangin so here';s the blur pics I mentioned..







Everything is cool in my new Armani Exchange.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

nice 62! i will post piks one i get my fone my 94 has a surprise for all of you same with the s10


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks good in action,Mike!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Finally did a little bit of work to mine. Hydros are done just gotta paint under carrige and reassemble. interior next. My truck im not gonna show till I get more done.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Where's the dudes with the coat-hanger hoppers? They didn't enter?


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> Where's the dudes with the coat-hanger hoppers? They didn't enter?


:inout:


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

ART2ROLL said:


> Finally did a little bit of work to mine. Hydros are done just gotta paint under carrige and reassemble. interior next. My truck im not gonna show till I get more done.


Looking good there buddy!:thumbsup:



Tonioseven said:


> Where's the dudes with the coat-hanger hoppers? They didn't enter?


Re-read rules: NO COAT HANGER HOPPERS! Glue bombs, one lick weighted statues or anything of that nature..



ART2ROLL said:


> :inout:


 lol


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Slowridingmike said:


> Looking good there buddy!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Re-read rules: _*NO COAT HANGER HOPPERS! Glue bombs, one lick weighted statues or anything of that nature*_..
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> Where's the dudes with the coat-hanger hoppers? They didn't enter?


:roflmao: leave the dena4life guys alone....HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA 
Builds are lookin good Mike!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

hey mike cant say no coat hanger hoppers because that what hoppin hydros uses for U-Bars


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Met8to said:


> hey mike cant say no coat hanger hoppers because that what hoppin hydros uses for U-Bars


You're right, just slightly smaller gauge.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

yea so coat hangers should be able to be used jus nothing ridiculously oversized stretched out etc


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Good point Met, I make mine out of coat hanger but you wouldnt know since I measure my bends with a ruler, and sand off that weird color so they look chrome lol


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

see no matter what coat hanger will be there and yea lux you and my dad build the best og homemade U - bars i have seen using the original undercarriage tht comes with the kit!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

LUXMAN said:


> Good point Met, I make mine out of coat hanger but you wouldnt know since I measure my bends with a ruler, and sand off that weird color so they look chrome lol





Met8to said:


> see no matter what coat hanger will be there and yea lux you and my dad build the best og homemade U - bars i have seen using the original undercarriage tht comes with the kit!!!


Should've been more specefic, b/c it doesn't get anymore o.g. than u-bars. *"NO COAT HANGER THAT STILL LOOKS LIKE A COAT HANGER HOPPERS!!!!"* There... Fixed.lol Enuff w/ the chat, I'm gonna go back to doing work. Got side tracked building 2 '70 montes, a '63 drop, working on 1:1's, and helping my homie w/ his 64 and 70 monte. Pics up soon here and on my topic of those..


----------



## Hoppin' (Mar 8, 2012)

Well, I know I won't have a chance with all you probuilders out there, but wth last place is a placing 2 :rofl:
Heres a coupla pics of my 69 Riviera



















Tell me what ya'll think ok ?
Parts over here in Germany are hard to come by.

Happy building Guys and Gals

Frank


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Hoppin' said:


> Well, I know I won't have a chance with all you probuilders out there, but wth last place is a placing 2 :rofl:
> Heres a coupla pics of my 69 Riviera
> View attachment 449021
> View attachment 449022
> ...


Oh no welcome to the build! Thanks for joining! If you need any parts almost everybody on here ships parts in ourselves so see what people can getcha! All I've done is finished the 63 dancer completely (just gotta add side windows and tint. Maybe aerials and side mirrors. And the set it off deuce just need details on the interior, and a few chrome exterior peieces that came off hopping replaced back on the body and it's also a done deal.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

LUXMAN said:


> Good point Met, I make mine out of coat hanger but you wouldnt know since I measure my bends with a ruler, and sand off that weird color so they look chrome lol


same here, all my rides had coat hangers, once i stopped using "T" sliders! i think the only rule should be, no pre-build kits


I wish i was too lazy to enter


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

BRAVO said:


> i think the only rule should be, no pre-build kits
> 
> 
> I wish i was too lazy to enter


That would rule my dancer OUTTA HERE! Lol I got another hopper chassis untouched in the mail today I really hav eno use for. ANyone interested?


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Not really i use the chasis that comes with the kit. Yo met8to wat up


----------



## Hoppin' (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Yall,
I'm thinkin about making my own chassis so I dont have to try and figure out where to put the motors so I can keep the guts, and slam it all the way down for max lift,
Doin' a dancer/hopper setup on this rivi.
Nice builds yall
Keep it goin

Frank

Here a vid of my first try with hydros
http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/192/ytuv.mp4/


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Not really i use the chasis that comes with the kit. Yo met8to wat up


I feel you. They're really only good for impalas, caprices, and caddies but all of those come with promo bottoms that look alot better. I remember when there was no such thing as a "hydro kit" period for models. lol 1995 Carl Casper there was a kid in the stands w/ 4 motors in a 72 cheyenne yellow on gold pegusus rims hitting his truck in between hops. He took the body off for me and from there it was on. I was juicing EVERYTHING I could at age 6 or 7, any toy that moved w/ a battery was done for. lol EVERYTHING has a promo bottom back then, the AMT 62 and Lindeberg 61 was the SHIZNIT just b/c the front half of the frame was a "frame". THe AMT 67 was the car to have, it had a full frame,6x9's, billet wheel, bass tube, amp & equalizer, seperate rearend, Big Kids had A chrome and gold kit out for it... Ah, the good ol' days!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

what up homie just thought i'd try and get into this build off, what i got is a couple of new models that i already started a couple thats being ressurected or rebuilt yet id like to get in on this so what i have is a 6 Duece electra 225, a 76 Glass House,as well as a 76 Ragg Topp Glass House being rebuilt or a 65 Bonneville that just needs motors added but all i really want to do is just atleast do one maybe 2,












peari white by tester peeled off like dead skin,look silver like the ragg behind it,












then this


















Bonneville cut but never lifted,


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice! More pics of that ragtop???


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Alright guys here's an update on my 63 dancer. Got all the suspension painted, and installed. Servos are wired and I made my remove able with a 4 prong plug. Front end suspension is a bit crazy I may just rework it. Interior is next and Im gonna finish up the paint.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow ART ! That rear suspension is serious detail. I gotta try this servo method!


----------



## LGV-903 (Oct 25, 2011)

Art 2roll awsome setup i like it all nicely done fronts crazy bt its kool to b differ frm the rest :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> Wow ART ! That rear suspension is serious detail. I gotta try this servo method![/QUOTE/ Dig'n the set up Art 2 Roll, I wanna do 1 myself seen your tutorial,compared what yall call scratch built idk i'll catch up sooner or later lol :h5: thanks Lux Man I'm kinda slow with my builds bounce around to much try'n to work the interior as I go no major plans just my imagination :shh:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Wheres everyone at? Ill post update this weekend


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

ART2ROLL said:


> Wheres everyone at? Ill post update this weekend


 Me too I guess. SInce doing the interior in setitioff and smoking the rear motor due to wires crossing unknowingly (doh!:facepalm I haven't touched a thing... Burnin up that brand new motor (only used like 2 or 3 times lift the rear..) turned me off for a lil while especially having to wait for the new one to come in so... I'll resume progress today. I'll have my daughter so we can hang out and build all day afterwork... Still got a whole hopper chassis fully juiced and a dancer setup+chassis 100% complete w/ 6v HH dancer battery for sale too for anyone wanting. Pics tonight.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

etitoff's rear motor came in..








so it was installed, motors moved around so it could have interior..























The 63 has its amt body on , and the brown revell is getting built static. just needs side windows and a tint job and it's done. Hard to catch this thing in the air or doing it's thing so here's just an idea. I managed to get 2 or 3 shots of the ass in the air. It works great, taps frnt and backbumper pretty consistantly.. hard to keep it from flipping!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Complete 4 motor dancer chassis kit even keep your interior and dont have to cut anything. I'm including a HH dancer chassis to go w/ and can come with HH rechargable 6 volt dancer battery, no charger for a lil more. make some offers!










The hopper chassis under this body is for sale also. 2 motor super hopper, only hit twice, ready to swang.. make offer juice going for cheap!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Clean 63 Mike. Got it flying. Cant wait to see all the video of all the cars doing their thing.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

paint on that caprice is super nice


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

*build off*



Lowridingmike said:


> View attachment 452995
> View attachment 452996
> Complete 4 motor dancer chassis kit even keep your interior and dont have to cut anything. I'm including a HH dancer chassis to go w/ and can come with HH rechargable 6 volt dancer battery, no charger for a lil more. make some offers!
> 
> ...


// Thats right Homie I see you catch'n air in the tray, caught that pic you wanted, cleaned the top of the 94 off, you might wanna try some of that thin leather that they use for the watch boxes for that pull back ragg look :yes: keep your eyes in the rearview ...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

ART2ROLL said:


> Alright guys here's an update on my 63 dancer. Got all the suspension painted, and installed. Servos are wired and I made my remove able with a 4 prong plug. Front end suspension is a bit crazy I may just rework it. Interior is next and Im gonna finish up the paint.


:wow::wow::thumbsup:


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

ART2ROLL said:


> Clean 63 Mike. Got it flying. Cant wait to see all the video of all the cars doing their thing.


Thanks, I just figured out how to shoot video so it's on! I'mm a tape a whole hop for ya'll even a few cars that WEREN'T in the build off just for you guy's entertainment. I'm glad I read this, made me wanna read some instructions bout an hour to figure out video! lol



BRAVO said:


> paint on that caprice is super nice


Thank you sir, it was a second attempt at patterns with an airbrush. Can do 1:1's too,be on the lookout! A few louisville cars coming out w/ our work here shortly hopefully!



I gotta get cracking! Just a few days and I still got alot of finishing details to do to these cars! The 63 doesn't even have side windows made yet! I wanna foil the trim around em to make em look real..


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Whats up everyone. I didn't get as much done this weekend but I did start my interior. Heres just a preview, Im gonna try to be done with the 63 this week so i concentrate on my bed dancer truck. Ill post more as soon as possible.:cheesy:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Art that 63 iz clean! Im doin a gn. I will post pics on my progress tomorrow


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







[ATTAC






H=CONFIG]0[/ATTACH]


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

what's up with a how 2 video for servo dummies..? everybody's in the club getting tipsy! great job's folks!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Metro8 has a few on youtube


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Got one on my channel also. Mrart2roll


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ART2ROLL said:


> Whats up everyone. I didn't get as much done this weekend but I did start my interior. Heres just a preview, Im gonna try to be done with the 63 this week so i concentrate on my bed dancer truck. Ill post more as soon as possible.:cheesy:


nice art! your interiors are wicked!! they have that tingos feel, but with the art twist goin ALL foam! maybe we need a TINGOS n ART2ROLL guts build off?! but finish the hopper build for now!! im lovin your 63 bro! BTW....i still want yah to paint the monte wagon, but i gotta get back to it.....


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

yea art2rolls videos are more helpful than mine lol i tryed but didnt nexplaine it very well lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah Met8o been meaning to tell you I seen your YouTube videos,the one from a while back with the purple 60,and the movements are real good,then I saw the light blue 62 and I was amazed,bro.Keep up the great work,man.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I looked at the vert 51 1,000 times,,and jevries over and over again.. but im still like duhh.. i dont get it.. im buying some servo's 
in April anyway.. but i think i have to see a servo car up close and personal..is the only way I will tackle it.. and as far as the front 
goes? ohh hell no. i dont even want to know how to do that shit with a-arms and everything.. well i do want to know/
but i wont ever try it.. just the mystery of the back is what i need to accomplish.. i really dont want to 3 wheel either.. because i dont want two servo's for the back i want just 1 servo for the back. its that sound and stable lift and dump that get's me excited...
great work once again all you guys..


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ART2ROLL said:


> Whats up everyone. I didn't get as much done this weekend but I did start my interior. Heres just a preview, Im gonna try to be done with the 63 this week so i concentrate on my bed dancer truck. Ill post more as soon as possible.:cheesy:


 sweet build man


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

almost there ...






make some time today to get my top right ...






get' it


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

:drama: Looks great dre! oJ GOT IT GOIN ON TOO. I'm still sittin back watching ya'll. My cars are mundane Compared to the custom stuff in here. Am I the only one w/ stock interior anymore? I see you love foiling windsheild frames too... lol I had to layer my sixtrey drops' windsheild foil like 5 or 6 times to get it smooth...


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Here's after 2 layers and it was still wrinkled..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Slowridingmike said:


> View attachment 458510
> 
> 
> Here's after 2 layers and it was still wrinkled..
> ...


 show and tell soon !


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> show and tell soon !


pics when I get off work 2day.


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

TTT cant wait to see everybodys projects finished. Favorite topic for me as I love the juice. My 63 will be finished soon.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> I looked at the vert 51 1,000 times,,and jevries over and over again.. but im still like duhh.. i dont get it.. im buying some servo's
> in April anyway.. but i think i have to see a servo car up close and personal..is the only way I will tackle it.. and as far as the front
> goes? ohh hell no. i dont even want to know how to do that shit with a-arms and everything.. well i do want to know/
> but i wont ever try it.. just the mystery of the back is what i need to accomplish.. i really dont want to 3 wheel either.. because i dont want two servo's for the back i want just 1 servo for the back. its that sound and stable lift and dump that get's me excited...
> great work once again all you guys..


Well said hydro ! Just want to be able to lock it up and make it stay up is hat I want for my hoppers


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Damn I feel like i got to school too late to go to class lol but I dont wanna miss this class! Is it too late guys? Eitherway yall doin great


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

U mean lock up like this lol ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvtLjf-AVkw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

LUXMAN said:


> Damn I feel like i got to school too late to go to class lol but I dont wanna miss this class! Is it too late guys? Eitherway yall doin great


Its never to late. Jump on board the bus aint full and we still aint reached our destination.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

ART2ROLL said:


> Its never to late. Jump on board the bus aint full and we still aint reached our destination.


Lol im just kinda stuck bcuz I already got 3 customer cars im tryin to crank out so I cant realky start anythibg new, but I am building hoppers at least


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

that is locked up :h5:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Well heres some updates on wat I was workin on I also change cars


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=DJKBechYuCg almost ready!!!!!!
:boink:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Well heres some updates on wat I was workin on I also change cars


Fuck yeah homie Im diggin that 64 right there. Keep on homie you'll get that sucker going.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

finally get the right color for the topp






down to finishing touches & then






tragedy strikes during fitting






bmf & repairs today ... Bad Luck .............


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

ATTACH]







i put tiny screws so i could take it apart if i needed to instead of glueing it.. Works good. Ive hopped on the and all the screws helds really good.. Im goin to be bustin it back done and paint,foil, and add more screws here and there


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

i


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

i changed cars yet again due to my gn gettn smahed... then i went to the elco but did like the ss front end it came wit so its the 64 turn.. i will be done in a while


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

yall do'n it with those swervo's, hell yall gonna make me pull a rabbit out the hat, lol, looks good ...


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

King Of Street 96 coupe m.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=2540448090703&id=1838720442&set=o.198298683540408&__user=1838720442


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

a quick 1






will post vids later got the ragg back was jus f'n around with the black glass house it needs that shit called ez off !


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Alright im done with my 63 now on to the truck. Video of the 63 soon. Meanwhile heres some picts and more will be in my thread.


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Beautiful work on that trey!!!!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Here it is.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

amazing work


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That turned out badass!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks guys. Truck beddancer next. Dont think ill finish for the deadline but ill get it done.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

ART2ROLL said:


> Thanks guys. Truck beddancer next. Dont think ill finish for the deadline but ill get it done.


I dnt think im goin to finish either i work too much to really work on my car plus i keep switchn cars.lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Met8to said:


> U mean lock up like this lol ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvtLjf-AVkw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 okay that sound is fuckin makin me mad! 

I got 3 servo's in the mail yesterday and so far the only thing they are good for is making feel twice as stupid TODAY. 
I 49 YEARS OLD, AND I BEEN KICKIN MYSELF ALL DAY BECAUSE I CANT WRAP MY BRAIN AROUND THIS SHIT., JEVRIES EMAILED 10 TIMES AND i READ EM 50 TIMES AND IM STILL LOOKING AT THESE MOTHER FUCKERS LIKE dAHHH WHAT THE FUCK ARE THESE THINGS.. AS GOD AS MY MOTHER FUCKIN WITNESS! SERVO'S ARE NOT GOING TO BE MY: BARE METAL FOIL PART TWO:.. AS SOON AS I GET THESE JAPANESE MOTORS FROM HELL TO SPIN IM LIFTING SOMETHING....DAMM i HATE BEING THE DUMMEST KID IN THE CLASS.. STORY OF MY FUCKIN LIFE... SMART PEOPLE SUCK...,LOL


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> It's 2/21/2012. 4/12/2012 two months from now will conclude our buildoff and all cars should be done. This will be a VERY easy buildoff! Post your new kit wit pics, a lil progress if you want, and of course finished pics. Pics or Video of it WORKING is a very nice addition but All I can take is blurry pics swangin, so till I figure out video it'll be that! NO WEIGHT. NO DIECASTS. NO GOOFY CLOTHES HANGER U-bars! If it sticks out over, under or anywhere out of you car unless its all the way down in the rear and isn't sticking too much out the back window. Thanks to all that are participating and Happy modeling!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy $hit, how did I not only forget but miss my OWN DEADLINE? Whos cares, I see nobody. lol Erbody still building.. I thought I set deadline for the 21st (2ma) so that's when I'll be psoting the pics. ART2ROLL's 63 is the shit. Might not be fast but it's fluid and when he put it up on 3 it looked SO REAL! Top notch work!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

video coming


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Heres KingOfStreet link http://m.facebook.com/home.php?__us...2601350813233&id=1838720442&__user=1838720442


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Art2Roll that tray looks good Homie, Hydro & Lux, man I just wanna build something that looks like it got servo's poseable suspension the rear aint shit, its the front that got me stuck, look'n at Art's pics tho got me ready I just need to man up, Met8to got that 62 hit'n and thats what I want, seen jevrie's awhile back talk'n bout mind blow'n the rc's phucc'd me up but when I seen the 64 I was like wtf, but now the secrets out after I build my first one thats a rap,well anyway Low Riding Mike Lay it Low Fam hope to be on here with yall until ........ and to Cematary Angel thanks alot Homie for the words of encouragment cuz I was really ready to SMASH that ragg top until I read your post I just been outta build'n for so long its not like I got stacks of model its just that there not finished, thats why I'm here in this build off just to say atleast I got one done lol ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Art2Roll that tray looks good Homie, Hydro & Lux, man I just wanna build something that looks like it got servo's poseable suspension the rear aint shit, its the front that got me stuck, look'n at Art's pics tho got me ready I just need to man up, Met8to got that 62 hit'n and thats what I want, seen jevrie's awhile back talk'n bout mind blow'n the rc's phucc'd me up but when I seen the 64 I was like wtf, but now the secrets out after I build my first one thats a rap,well anyway Low Riding Mike Lay it Low Fam hope to be on here with yall until ........ and to Cematary Angel thanks alot Homie for the words of encouragment cuz I was really ready to SMASH that ragg top until I read your post I just been outta build'n for so long its not like I got stacks of model its just that there not finished, thats why I'm here in this build off just to say atleast I got one done lol ...<br>


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Shit Dre you made me go buy w glasshouse, I had already wanted one but when I seen that working rag I had to have one. 

My blue Regal is finished . . .its a,custoner car that I started rite before this build cracked off . . .


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Glad you didn't trash the raghouse Dre,it's definitely worth working on and I'm honored to have motivated ya bro!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

HOT BOY'Z RIDE 



 THE ASS END WORKS PERFECT WITHOUT THE BODY ON I BELIEVE ITS GET'N HUNG UP ON THE SKIRTS BUT THIS IS WHERE I'M AT WITH IT ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Luxman, I made that car bout 4 years ago never got it how I wanted it to look trust me if it wasn't for the helpful tips posted on how to strip paint it wouldn't have a body line in it and I still want to paint it again lol, but I'm gonna just get some touch paint rebuild the top and then build another one, I also got a fifty 3 top cut off yeah that one to, hope they come out better


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> Art2Roll that tray looks good Homie, Hydro & Lux, man I just wanna build something that looks like it got servo's poseable suspension the rear aint shit, its the front that got me stuck, look'n at Art's pics tho got me ready I just need to man up, Met8to got that 62 hit'n and thats what I want, seen jevrie's awhile back talk'n bout mind blow'n the rc's phucc'd me up but when I seen the 64 I was like wtf, but now the secrets out after I build my first one thats a rap,well anyway Low Riding Mike Lay it Low Fam hope to be on here with yall until ........ and to Cematary Angel thanks alot Homie for the words of encouragment cuz I was really ready to SMASH that ragg top until I read your post I just been outta build'n for so long its not like I got stacks of model its just that there not finished, thats why I'm here in this build off just to say atleast I got one done lol ...<br>


yea you can hear the snap of all the power in the buIck. it's only a mater of time before that thing will be working the way you want it too.. Im judging by the glasshouse video you got both motor's in the back? you might want to put some weight in the front and just a little more or a little less? line running to the nose. that will give it that drop and return your looking for. 
i aint got shit to say about Art.. he's got that jevries' cool aid..everytime I hear that servo sound? i get sprung, start cussing 
and player hating like a mo fo...lol. Once I see how to get them evil servo's to spin, either repeated circle's, a full circle, or half a circle? (I will work with it from there) but for now its still a mystery! it's cool to see some models moving again... much prop's to all yall...and once again 
I LIKE THAT 57 IN THE BACK GROUND.. WAGONS ARE JUST SO FUCKIN GANGSTA!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Glad you didn't trash the raghouse Dre,it's definitely worth working on and I'm honored to have motivated ya bro!


 trust me the ragg was bout to get stomped literally, the top never gave me problems then all of a sudden in a my first build off, I know I would've regreted it later,Thanks Homie


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> yea you can hear the snap of all the power in the buIck. it's only a mater of time before that thing will be working the way you want it too.. Im judging by the glasshouse video you got both motor's in the back? you might want to put some weight in the front and just a little more or a little less? line running to the nose. that will give it that drop and return your looking for.
> i aint got shit to say about Art.. he's got that jevries' cool aid..everytime I hear that servo sound? i get sprung, start cussing
> and player hating like a mo fo...lol. Once I see how to get them evil servo's to spin, either repeated circle's, a full circle, or half a circle? (I will work with it from there) but for now its still a mystery! it's cool to see some models moving again... much prop's to all yall...and once again
> I LIKE THAT 57 IN THE BACK GROUND.. WAGONS ARE JUST SO FUCKIN GANGSTA!:thumbsup:


 Thanks Hydro, your right bout the motors in the rear of the ragg I swear that mf'n thang was work'n str8 up nose hit'n cool back had a lil hop but I'm cool with that I'll get the nose str8 tho, the ass ain't gonna lay I'll start play'n with these models again and have some cool hoppers 57's were my faves back in the days it was 2 brothers back in the days on crenshaw one was candy apple red & the otha canary yellow fully dressed they was the shit. but that wagon bout to get finished to


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Dre did you evet go to. Respect hydraulics on slauson back in the day. Dat was model car heaven I remember Nate and his big bro used to stay wit clean 57s wit 64 bottoms standing straight up


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

I had forgotten about respect hydraulics.... Good old days....


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Compton1964 said:


> I had forgotten about respect hydraulics.... Good old days....


Real talk! I used rto ditch school and post up there just to chill and see who came thu wit something hot lol.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Just found my storage bin with my old models and parts...its on now!! Been wanting to build another hopper ,but didnt feel like buying all the shit. Im back in biz now


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> Dre did you evet go to. Respect hydraulics on slauson back in the day. Dat was model car heaven I remember Nate and his big bro used to stay wit clean 57s wit 64 bottoms standing straight up


 Nah Lux never made up there I use to get my models out the Carson Mall, Delamo Mall, Toys R Us & the Long Beach Navy Base and go back home build'em hop'em in the hood & my cousins house in Compton or at school for gas & weed money lol, my Home Boy showed me how to make frames outta slot car tracks for those hard to hop kits :rofl: ,those 57 Chevy were 1:1 by time I started hang'n in LA you could only imagine .....


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> HOT BOY'Z RIDE
> 
> 
> 
> THE ASS END WORKS PERFECT WITHOUT THE BODY ON I BELIEVE ITS GET'N HUNG UP ON THE SKIRTS BUT THIS IS WHERE I'M AT WITH IT ...



looking good bro. Just like hydro hype said alitle more or less line in front and a little bit of weight never hurt in front. fishing weights or hobby train weights work good to. Hey hydro Ill give you a call soon just let me know what time is good. My work hours are varied but late in the afternoon are good. We will see how I can help you with the servos. I know the end date passed already but im gonna keep using this post to put up any hydraulics im working on and how the insides look. Im very glad to see model hydraulics come alive and i might just start a page for how to's and where everyone can post. what you guys think. Model car hydraulics only thread. Anyone can post and share their how to's and in progress builds and finished also.​


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Im in art gonna post progress piks only still have things to perfect on my hydros when it comes to the hop


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> Nah Lux never made up there I use to get my models out the Carson Mall, Delamo Mall, Toys R Us & the Long Beach Navy Base and go back home build'em hop'em in the hood & my cousins house in Compton or at school for gas & weed money lol, my Home Boy showed me how to make frames outta slot car tracks for those hard to hop kits :rofl: ,those 57 Chevy were 1:1 by time I started hang'n in LA you could only imagine .....


Man homie thats what im takin bout del amo mall was the spot too and iused to take at least ! 1 car to school everyday . I had carshows jumpin off on fridays, school security used to hate me lol but its was all good once they see we wasnt fightin.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

ART2ROLL said:


> Here it is.


thats just sick i wish i knew how it worked i would like to build at least one of those


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> Man homie thats what im takin bout del amo mall was the spot too and iused to take at least ! 1 car to school everyday . I had carshows jumpin off on fridays, school security used to hate me lol but its was all good once they see we wasnt fightin.


LOL it always had to be someone fight'n when we use to just be out there with models man I had a 66 t bird that hop higher than my homies67 impala 1:1 now that was the talk of the school a model hop'n higher than a real car lol good o' banning hi .....


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

ART2ROLL said:


> looking good bro. Just like hydro hype said alitle more or less line in front and a little bit of weight never hurt in front. fishing weights or hobby train weights work good to. Hey hydro Ill give you a call soon just let me know what time is good. My work hours are varied but late in the afternoon are good. We will see how I can help you with the servos. I know the end date passed already but im gonna keep using this post to put up any hydraulics im working on and how the insides look. Im very glad to see model hydraulics come alive and i might just start a page for how to's and where everyone can post. what you guys think. Model car hydraulics only thread. Anyone can post and share their how to's and in progress builds and finished also.​


Art thats what my HOW TO -HYDRAULICS TOPIC is all about. I want to figure out how to post youtube vids I will put them in there too but its ful of pics in the begining.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ART2ROLL said:


> Alright im done with my 63 now on to the truck. Video of the 63 soon. Meanwhile heres some picts and more will be in my thread.


Yeah Homie the tray is clean asa bitch dig'n the interior I only seen 2 sets of those seats yours and Tingo's are those scratch built or are they on the market, okay you & Hydro say I should put alil wieght in the nose, my 53 & 58 is the only model i ever put a motor up front in using u bars but I see the logic to it the ragg got 2 & the buick got 3 in the ass I'll try and post a pic later, my page hasn't been upload'n right its sometimeee:dunno: yeah the low rider page for models sounds cool tho, with the how 2's, question tho, can a regular motor work like the servo motor to the nose keep'n the motor in ??? " what happened to Dena 4 Life ? " I thought I'd see him up in here ... were did the show pipes come from ? Where's LOW RIDING MIKE I checked the the milk cartons at wal-mart :rimshot:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey dre check out my youtube i believe im first to make it hop with the plastic motor in the car with all detail yes a reg motor can be used instead of a servo but you will need to reneinforce and fragile skinny parts or maybe even fabricate thicked trailing arms a arms upper and lower due to so much pull of a motor vs a servO


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

http://viddy.it/Ihhrp5 doesnt dance but sure does hop


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> http://viddy.it/Ihhrp5 doesnt dance but sure does hop


 yeah homie I seen that 62 rite I was like he gotta have a regular motor to the front, never seen a servo hop til I seen yours that 1 goes HARD Homie ...


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks the 96 is King Of Street hopper cant wait to see yours n everbody elses hoppers/dancers


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> Thanks the 96 is King Of Street hopper cant wait to see yours n everbody elses hoppers/dancers


the 96 is Hot Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

What's the deal with this build off? You guys making any progress? You guys are doin some kick ass work!


----------



## squeeze (Jan 29, 2011)

ART2ROLL said:


>


THIS! is awesome.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:art2roll your king of the street right now !!:biggrin:that shit is bad as fuck !!


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Keep it up keep it up! I'm coming to see ya'll promise! And yea art to rolls is king of the street in looks and coolness. I'll have more than what I planned coming out on here for you guys and everythign is in the air and on the bumper.. Light-weight clean too. Been deciding on cutting the doors to my dancer but how do you get em to stay shut when hitint




Hold on, I gotta redo this post this fucking ad is right in my way, this shit pisses me off I can't close it or shit just dead the fuck in the way fuck a google ad.. ERRR!!!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Yup art is king of street in looks n coolness mucho props but me n my 96 are king of street in inches n hoppers


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh I gotta see this 96! Post a link MET!! Pull up on the 64 I know it was already built but to be king of the street you gotta chop everybody lol.


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

You guys gonna make me bring out a hopper that lays low and sits on its bumper. I got some trick up my sleeves but not sho if yall is rety fo that hurtn.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

LUXMAN said:


> Art thats what my HOW TO -HYDRAULICS TOPIC is all about. I want to figure out how to post youtube vids I will put them in there too but its ful of pics in the begining.


I hope them servo's are as easy as posten the youtube videos? Lux first pull up your layilow page then pull up your youtube on a second page.. then hit the box thats right over your layitlow space where you would type in.. click that last box and you will see something like this (quote) (/quote) now leave leave the borders that you made but replace the word quote with the word youtube in both sets of borders so it looks like this (youtube) (/youtube) make sure to leave the / line in the second set of borders (the borders I call quote tags or wrap tag's) you will see them weather you use regular reply or advanced reply either one will work for you.. any way now that you got your quote tags looking like this.... (youtube) (/youtube) you go over to your youtube page and click the share button, when you hit that button you will see a series of letters and numbers drop down in a box that looks like this http://youtu/fesiicwatch that is some kind of Html code to your video.. the code i just put up for you is a make believe code just to give you an example of what you would see? anyway you copy that whole code with your mouse and paste it in between your two youtube borders so it will look like this (youtube)http://youtu/fesiicwatch(/youtube) okay? now you take your mouse and cut down the html code deleting everything from the foward slash back so it looks like this (youtube)/fesiicwatch(/youtube) if this were a real code with real quote borders? this would past a video when you hit reply post.. that's it..just remember where you put those forward slash's (/) 





 Big Art i cant wait to get that knowledge from you. im laggin behind but I will come out with something eventually.. every body is lookin real sharp..great stuff homies..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

shit might as well throw this up.. back when i thought i was actually doing something.. i never seen rear suspension on a u-bar set up back then.. my first video. 



 i still sad to think that most of my views is just me looking at my own shit..lol:rofl:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Here you go a short clip of the 96 lux http://viddy.it/Ihhrp5


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Met8to said:


> Yup art is king of street in looks n coolness mucho props but me n my 96 are king of street in inches n hoppers


Might be, my cars have stock lockups so far. I have cars that so those inches but the backs dont come down and they just don't look as cool to me swangin. the impala is fresh though..


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks mike yea i get you though hmm maybe after this a straight full fledged King Of Street hop off gonna start whose in?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

u c my 53 flip 



 yep yep front & back 1st hit on the Bumper 2nd on her Back,nothin go'n on after 15 seconds that one been in my collection for years ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

What it do Homies King of the Streets next or what ???


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> u c my 53 flip
> 
> 
> 
> yep yep front & back 1st hit on the Bumper 2nd on her Back,nothin go'n on after 15 seconds that one been in my collection for years ...


Now dats what we call swangin !!! good shit ,clean too. What battery you,using?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

pic wont load Luxman but I'm using
a sony play station 2 power pak check my page one uploaded this morn'n thanks Homie ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

clean bomb Dre! how many volts is a play station battery?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks Hydro 8 1/2 volts


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

63 impala dancer w/ the full interior.. All cars off dead 7.2 volt..


dancer's guts.. just sprayed fawn w/ a lil silver and 59 inserts for contrast. Just a dancer, oh well..











How I fit 4 motors in there w/ full interior.. tight lil fit..







[/IMG]


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

set it off 62 on the bumperrrrrr


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Sorry for late progress posts, just now getting video and such..


----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> okay that sound is fuckin makin me mad!
> 
> I got 3 servo's in the mail yesterday and so far the only thing they are good for is making feel twice as stupid TODAY.
> I 49 YEARS OLD, AND I BEEN KICKIN MYSELF ALL DAY BECAUSE I CANT WRAP MY BRAIN AROUND THIS SHIT., JEVRIES EMAILED 10 TIMES AND i READ EM 50 TIMES AND IM STILL LOOKING AT THESE MOTHER FUCKERS LIKE dAHHH WHAT THE FUCK ARE THESE THINGS.. AS GOD AS MY MOTHER FUCKIN WITNESS! SERVO'S ARE NOT GOING TO BE MY: BARE METAL FOIL PART TWO:.. AS SOON AS I GET THESE JAPANESE MOTORS FROM HELL TO SPIN IM LIFTING SOMETHING....DAMM i HATE BEING THE DUMMEST KID IN THE CLASS.. STORY OF MY FUCKIN LIFE... SMART PEOPLE SUCK...,LOL


seamed like it was only yesterday! and i still dont know how every body else does it. i will one of these days!


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SkC9py-Esw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Check out that clip


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

see no matter what coat hanger will be there and yea lux you and my dad build the best og homemade U - bars i have seen using the original undercarriage tht comes with the kit!!!

lol now every is using coat hanger lol i no how to but the cover over them to but takes to long


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

15*O3 CUSTOM  nice car bro​


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

west_side85 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SkC9py-Esw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


i love the set up..


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJu_lfT7pp8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

This is better... I changed everything around, like I said im learning these servo setups..


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Last clip with it hopping and showing the setup

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft7Z7ztHqF0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft7Z7ztHqF0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Hoppin' (Mar 8, 2012)

*My 69 Riv (Aint finished but works) , not bad for the first time*

Well my Riv still aint finished was sick 2 but got some work done on her.
Hope ya all like her.
Give me your feedback, btw. she is all remote controlled. (RC)
All are welcome.

Frank

http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/687/vgvvcmqjtdcyntvwijrlao.mp4/


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

west_side85 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft7Z7ztHqF0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Thats some smooth movement on that Duece,homie.I likes.


----------



## Hoppin' (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow, nobody looks in here anymore lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hoppin' said:


> Wow, nobody looks in here anymore lol


 go to King of the Streets hop off don't no why the homie let this one die :dunno: smdh


----------

